# Betta in a community tank?



## Jordan walker (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi I'm Jordan I'm new to the forum but didn't want to post in the introduce yourself bit and in this bit at the same time thought it was a bit pointless so this is me saying hello as well lol

I'm not new to fish keeping as I had a couple of tanks years ago when I was a kid but I am still green as grass and haven't had any in quite some time.

I've got a fluval 3 foot 180 litre tank that's been up and running for a few weeks which I'm now happy to start adding fish to. What I had in mind is a community tank sort of thing quite a few little fish and a betta as the party piece with Java moss at the bottom a nice bit off bog wood in the middle a few rocks here and there and a couple of shrimp kicking about what do you guys recon?

I'm basically just looking for a bit of reassurance I've done a bit of reading and from the very little I do know and what I've read I've picked a couple of different species to shot in I was thinking...

A betta 
A handful of harlequins
A handful of Galaxy rasboras
A few threadfin rainbows
A few shrimp 

What's your verdict the tanks got nothing in at the minute so it doesn't matter if my choices are completely wrong I havenet bought anything yet so it can easily be changed.

I'm trying to stay away from fin nippers like tetra etc but still trying to get little fish with bright colours.


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah! Another newcomer! Welcome to the forum, fish buddy! Trust me, you'll love it here! 

As for the stocking... what gender betta do you want? Do you REALLY want the betta badly? I've never had any bettas before but im sure someone has had some experience with bettas in a community tank. But I think its all a bit hit and miss with bettas. Like, one betta will be very aggressive, and the next one will be very calm. 

Fish that resemble the beta's colouring are a definite NO.
The harlequins are generally passive, or at least mine are. Although they are a bit bigger than the others on your list, so that could be an issue. it's unlikely but just laying down my thoughts.

Badis Badis are a possible option- small, vibrant. Maybe a bit small but worth checking out. all of the fish on your list is what I would recommend, we must have similar taste!!!


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

After a bit of research on my end, all of them are fine with a betta as far as I can tell. Good list of fish there! I'd say you're good to go. As long as your tank has finished the cycle, has it?


----------



## Jordan walker (Dec 29, 2014)

Kieranfish said:


> After a bit of research on my end, all of them are fine with a betta as far as I can tell. Good list of fish there! I'd say you're good to go. As long as your tank has finished the cycle, has it?


Cheers Kieran appreciate the input  and what do you mean by the cycle?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can have any colorful fish with male Betta. It's a myth that colorful or long-finned fish are a no-no. I have Endlers, Neons currently in my Betta-based community tanks and have had male Fancy Guppies with no issues. You do, however, need a heavily planted tank ... as in not a lot of openness. You want enough cover so that if your Betta gets feisty the smaller fish have a place to seek refuge.

You also do not want to add shrimp unless you have lots of cover and the tank has been cycled for several months. Some shrimp survive a newly-cycled or cycling tank but not a majority.

Simply put, "cycled" means a tank as gone through the Nitrogen cycle and the filter has beneficial bacteria which removes toxins caused by waste, decaying food, etc.


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

what he said. 

It's interesting that you've had success with such colourful fish In with bettas Russell! Never seen a betta get on with other colourful fish like guppies and endlers etc.

OP- better just take Russells advice since he has first hand experience with bettas and other fish. Sorry I couldn't be more help. 

I'm going to guess that you haven't done loads of research on the nitrogen cycle but that's ok, I didn't either ^^

This might be of some use: Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle


----------



## Jordan walker (Dec 29, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can have any colorful fish with male Betta. It's a myth that colorful or long-finned fish are a no-no. I have Endlers, Neons currently in my Betta-based community tanks and have had male Fancy Guppies with no issues. You do, however, need a heavily planted tank ... as in not a lot of openness. You want enough cover so that if your Betta gets feisty the smaller fish have a place to seek refuge.
> 
> You also do not want to add shrimp unless you have lots of cover and the tank has been cycled for several months. Some shrimp survive a newly-cycled or cycling tank but not a majority.
> 
> Simply put, "cycled" means a tank as gone through the Nitrogen cycle and the filter has beneficial bacteria which removes toxins caused by waste, decaying food, etc.



Ah right yeah it's cycled I never realised that had a proper name I just I always new you had to set your tank up put a bit of food in then let it run for a couple of weeks never new it had a name lol

I'll leave shrimp out of it for the time been then until it's been all running for a while the only reason I picked shrimp is that I read that plecos along with a couple of other types of fish produce rather a large amount of waste compared to the other fish I have picked on the list and previously in other tanks they've just filled up with fish **** really quickly before you can do anything about it and it looks horrible and kills you fish off so I'm trying to stay away from them this time round but I still wanted something going on at the bottom I also looked at crabs but apparently they chase little fish and when they catch them it's not pretty apparently and my list is full of little fish 

Anyway waffling aside I'm going to go buy some harlequins today I think shot them in and see how it Goes.

Thanks for the reply Russell I apreciate all comments as like I said in the first post I don't know what I'm doing lol that's why I signed up to this to see if I could learn things


----------



## Jordan walker (Dec 29, 2014)

Kieranfish said:


> what he said.
> 
> It's interesting that you've had success with such colourful fish In with bettas Russell! Never seen a betta get on with other colourful fish like guppies and endlers etc.
> 
> ...



Sorry Kieran I didn't see your post there yeah thanks for the help dude I appreciate it still think I'm going to stick with my original list and just start adding them in slowly going to add some harlequins in today and be on the lookout for a nice fighter then leave it 3 or 4 weeks and add the rainbows and rasboras and then leave it another couple of month and add the shrimp after that by then there should be plenty of hiding places for them anyway


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

If you want something for the bottom I can give you a few recommendations if you want?

And good luck getting the rasboras today! Keep me updated. And I demand pics ^^


----------



## Jordan walker (Dec 29, 2014)

Kieranfish said:


> If you want something for the bottom I can give you a few recommendations if you want?
> 
> And good luck getting the rasboras today! Keep me updated. And I demand pics ^^


What are your recommendations like?

And I didn't get the rasboras no but I did get some harlequins I got 10 but the woman shot 11 in the bag so I got one free realy haha and my Java moss came in the post I've put that in a one of them floating breader tanks out the way for the minute My plans are to get hold of some of that plastic canvas and have a carpet of it across the bottom of the tank like grass 

On another note how do I upload pictures on here is it a case of photo bucket and then copy the imglink?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"Go Advance" then "Manage Attachments."


----------

